# snow perfomance 2.0tsi



## SCIROCCOparteo (Sep 18, 2009)

hellofrom greece.i bye this kit for my car 2.0tsi scirocco unitronic stg2 http://www.easytuning.gr/index...id=26
i would like to know if it is possible to use methanol with plastic intake?something else alternative?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: snow perfomance 2.0tsi (SCIROCCOparteo)*

Yes, you can spray 50/50 water/methanol into your pastic intake system without any trouble. Invest in that system and go fast while reducing stress on your engine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SCIROCCOparteo (Sep 18, 2009)

thank you very much for the answer.the controller must be connected to the maf or to boost?is something to must be careful in the installationof kit?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (SCIROCCOparteo)*

Your controller takes information from the MAF sensor. So, you'll connect it to the correct signal wire and go from there. Make sure that your pump is placed lower than the water/alcohol tank. If you want mostly cooling, then you should install your nozzle far away from the engine (but always after the intercooler). For a big octane gain, put the nozzle close to the engine (after the throttle). Get that going and then have some fun with the tuning.








Eutixismenos O Kainourios Xronos, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SCIROCCOparteo (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thank you again.







i will make dyno before install the methanol kit and after also to see the difference!and one more with the programm for methanol kit.







HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## SCIROCCOparteo (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: (SCIROCCOparteo)*

hello.again.i would like to give some advice of setting the controler.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (SCIROCCOparteo)*

The most simple advice I can give is that you should look in your ECU to see where timing is pulled back. Spray just before that point. Then, set the maximum pray point to the greatest MAF voltage or manifold pressure that you see. After that play with the pump pressure until you see the most torque.


----------



## SCIROCCOparteo (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thanks.tha gain in hp?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (SCIROCCOparteo)*

There is no possible way to tell you what you will see in a hp gain. Every engine and tune is different. Torque is what you should be paying closest attention to, anyway.


----------

